# How to Interpret Attitudinal Results?



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I got ELVF but I have no idea what this other stuff means, especially the chart at the bottom. Does anyone know? I'll navigate through the website.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

It's still slightly confusing though.
And.. it's also.. TL;DR. So many descriptions..


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeeeaahhhh I need to look more into this theory before paying $110. I don't think I would pay $110 anyhow.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> It's still slightly confusing though.
> And.. it's also.. TL;DR. So many descriptions..


Tbh yeah, also a weird socionics copy


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Same shit, different letters.


----------



## KuroAlice (6 mo ago)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I got ELVF but I have no idea what this other stuff means, especially the chart at the bottom. Does anyone know? I'll navigate through the website.
> View attachment 910077


The higher the element is, the higher the probability, and the lower the element, the lower the probability.










For example, in my results, 1F and 2L are more likely because they are on top, and 4F is less likely because they are on the bottom.

"Xs/Xo" on the left indicates the degree of variation of each element. The farther apart Xs and Xo are, the clearer the attitude is (you know very well what you do about it), and the closer they are, the less certain the attitude is (you don't know well what you do about it).
My Fs and Fo are so far apart that I'm almost certain I'm 1F, and my Vs and Vo have little difference so it's not so clear that I'm 3V.












(Your graph is not displaying well. You should have taken the test on a wider screen. Yours is hard to see but not impossible to read from it.)

Based on the graph on the left, you know very well what you do with E and L, and you don't know very well what you do with V and F. Therefore, E and L are determined preferentially.
It's almost clear that you are either 1L/2E or 1E/2L. 1st element is the most non-negotiable for you, and 2nd element is obsessed with it but flexible with other people's opinions about it.
4F-1 and 4F-2 at the same time??? It's impossible. Your F is 2>4>1>3, so you would be 4F-2.
3V-2? Your V is most prominent at 3 so you would be 3V-3.

Based on your graph, you would be ELVF(1132) or LEVF(1132). It leans more toward ELVF, but I don't know more than that because it's a close margin.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

KuroAlice said:


> The higher the element is, the higher the probability, and the lower the element, the lower the probability.
> 
> View attachment 910240
> 
> ...


Wow, I wasn't expecting that! Haha thanks 😅. Yeah I took it on my phone. Interesting about your results too. I guess I'll have to learn what all the F and Es are all about, etc.

Umm, thank you!


----------

